# Portare in dote



## hadarubia

Hola. ¿Sabéis que significa _portare in dote_?

... Pancaldo della Stufa era il coppiere che Caterina de' Medici condusse con sé quando, nel Cinquecento, portò in dote alla Francia e al marito il buon gusto di vita e cultura fiorentina.

Gracias.


----------



## Blechi

Hola.
Significa que estos objetos formaban parte de su *ajuar*.


----------



## hadarubia

Gracias, pero no esta hablando de ningún objeto, ¿no?


----------



## Blechi

¡Perdón!
... Pancaldo della Stufa era il coppiere che Caterina de' Medici condusse con sé quando, nel Cinquecento, portò in dote alla Francia e al marito *il buon gusto di vita e cultura fiorentina.*

Me distraje.
Llevó consigo a Pancaldo ... y el buen gusto de la vida y cultura florentinas, que no son objetos como entendiste bien.



hadarubia said:


> Gracias, pero no esta hablando de ningún objeto, ¿no?


----------



## hadarubia

No importa, pero sigue sin quedarme claro cómo traducir portare in dote.

Pancaldo della Stufa fue el copero que Catalina de Medici llevó consigo cuando, en el siglo XVI, __________________ a Francia y al marido el buen gusto por la vida y la cultura florentina.

Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

En español creo que tienes que cambiar la expresión porque no se dice "llevarse de ajuar" en sentido metafórico de "aportar".


Catalina de' Medici, en el siglo XVI, se llevó consigo al copero Pancaldo della Stufa cuando dio a conocer, al marido y a Francia, el buen gusto por la vida y la cultura florentina


----------



## hadarubia

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Blechi

Aunque a nosotros nos parece feo ahora, en otros tiempos, no muy lejanos, en el ajuar no había solo objetos sino también personas. Yo tengo un documento que es la lista del ajuar de una mujer que se casó en el año 1899: incluye a unas sirvientas.
Tenerlo en cuenta puede ayudar en la traducción.


----------



## hadarubia

Qué curioso. Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

hadarubia said:


> Hola. ¿Sabéis que significa _portare in dote_?
> 
> ... *Pancaldo *della Stufa era il coppiere che Caterina de' Medici *condusse con sé *quando, nel Cinquecento, *portò in dote *alla Francia e al marito* il buon gusto di vita e cultura fiorentina.*
> 
> Gracias.



Lo que Caterina "portò in dote" al marido y a Francia no eran ni personas ("*condusse con sé *Pancaldo") ni objetos materiales, sino algo *inmaterial*: el buen gusto por la vida y la cultura florentina.
Por eso decía que "portare in dote", con *este contexto*, es sinónimo de "aportar", "dar a conocer", "enseñar", pero también "introducir", etc...


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría "aporto en dote" o "llevó en dote" Catalina lo aportó y lo hizo a raíz de su matrimonio. La frase significa eso


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Yo diría "aporto en dote" o "llevó en dote" Catalina lo aportó y lo hizo a raíz de su matrimonio. La frase significa eso



Ya. En realidad el ajuar es el "corredo" (manteles, sábanas, platos, cubiertos, etc), no la "dote" (que es la parte de patrimonio de la familia de origen que le  corresponde a la novia y que se lleva en su nueva familia).

Así que el buen gusto por la vida y la cultura sería la "dote" que Caterina posee por sus orígenes florentinos y que se lleva en su nueva "patria".


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría:
Pancaldo della Stufa fue el copero que Catalina de Medici llevó consigo cuando, en el "_Cinquecento_", aportó como dote a Francia y al marido el buen gusto por la vida y la cultura florentina.


----------



## hadarubia

Muchas gracias.


----------

